# Powered soundbar with receiver as switch?



## RasputinII (Dec 9, 2012)

Apologies if these are noobish questions but I can't seem to find the right info. My father currently has a polk iht3000 hooked up to a tv, blu-ray and some other device. He also has/had a receiver hooked up to some decent tower speakers for music. The receiver recently died and won't put out the left channel anymore. Is it possible to get an avr to use as a switch for everything. So for example:

stb -> avr -> tv -> soundbar
bd -> avr -> tv -> soundbar
cd -> avr -> tower
ipod -> avr -> tower

Is this possible? If not is there any way I can force the 2 to live in harmony or will they be forced to lead separate lives?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You should be able to hook it up the way you described. The sound bar, if I read the description right, would replace the TV speakers. So as long as the AVR was passing the audio from all the sources to the TV, the soundbar can be the TV speaker.

Then you would have to mute the AVR for TV watching, but it would be available for other sources.

Good luck and welcome to the Shack!


----------



## RasputinII (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks so much for the response. I'll give it a go.


----------

